# Hypo bredli lines



## Herpetology (Jan 19, 2019)

can someone explain the different hypo lines and which is the most “sought” after?

These are my 2 adults - as far as I’m aware they have lost a lot of their brightness as they’ve aged

FeMale first pic, male 2nd pic, you can almost make out the red on the male still, he has very little black. (Taken right after a feed)


----------



## chloe.j.f (Jan 30, 2019)

What do you mean? Hypo is a lack of black pigmentation which are shown in these photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 30, 2019)

He was asking what the different types of hypo lines are there, same as blondie/white Phoenix


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> He was asking what the different types of hypo lines are there, same as blondie/white Phoenix



Blondie and white phoenix are not lines, and they are the same mutation.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 30, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Blondie and white phoenix are not lines, and they are the same mutation.


Line Being they are the founder animals of the morphs in captivity - not having 2 hets / 2 visuals breeding them, they were the 1 in X Thousand 

Blondie + X didn't Create White Phoenix 
White Phoenix + X Didn't create Blondie

= Separate lineage

Doesn't Matter if they are the same Mutation

--------------
Just By googling, we Can see there are many different varieties of hypo bredli from Brick red and cream + no Black by solar17 (Baden) to just a brown and cream with no black Like OP shows

SnakeRanch line - SXR line - Nick Mutton Line etc

Op wants to know what is Objectively the BEST, most sought after type of Hypo

Not that Hard to understand really


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 30, 2019)

Rumours are that White Phoenix was a marketing ploy to sell a different line and was really a Blondie animal, never DNA tested before killed in a fire?


----------



## Southernserpent (Jan 30, 2019)

My guess is that even if white phoenix was found in the wild that it was probly the same genetic line as blondie. The reason is I believe they where found in fairly close areas it doesn't take a rocket scientist to work out that's as they are genetically compatible that's they are most likely related. That's if it all wasn't a marketing ploy sorry for high jacking post. As for the hypo lines I don't have any info


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2019)

There is no longer a 'Blondie line' or a 'White Phoenix line' - there are countless animals in countless different lines with this mutation. At one stage you might have said there were Blondie and White Phoenix lines, but that hasn't been the case for many years now, and even at the time, they were the same mutation. Every single albino Carpet Python on the planet has the same mutation, unless you want to believe that the White Phoenix mutation occurred independently (*cough cough* *bull$#!t*) and is a deactivation mutation of the exact same gene, which still makes it functionally identical. To say every albino in the world is in one single line (or playing devil's advocate, two lines) totally makes the concept of 'line' meaningless. You can use incorrect terminology if you want to, but it makes your words meaningless/wrong.

Before anyone jumps on me, I'm willing to entertain the possibility that the White Phoenix animal did pop up in the wild and it was just an incredible coincidence that it happened shortly after people started breeding Blondie animals, but even if that's the case, it's the same mutation (or phenomenally unlikely, it's an exactly equivalent mutation). To be clear, I'm not accusing anyone involved in the White Phoenix project of lying, and the story may well be entirely true, but it's still the same mutation.


----------

